# Another.. MORE ON JUAN



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

After all the good things we have heard about him I knew that would be the way it would work out.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Good Chef I knew he would do that for you. If you ever get the chance to come to Ca you should meet him and his dad. Very very nice people and great bees. They build up fast and they are very calm and gentle. I have yet to use smoke on them since I got them. 

Angi


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

They are reputable queen rearers and this is how reputable queen rearers operate, once they know there is a problem. My initial good impression of their outfit is confirmed. 
Sheri


----------

